# Why boycott the United Way?



## Alkenny (May 4, 2004)

DH's company is soliciting donations, and I know some people boycott the United Way, but WHY? All I can find is those who are mad that they no longer support the Boy Scouts of America (whom we don't support niether, so that wouldn't stop us), anything else?

TIA!


----------



## EFmom (Mar 16, 2002)

I boycott the UW for a few reasons, the BSA issue being one of them, but there are others on the list that are equally reprehensible to me. First of all, I hate the pressure I get. I work at a state university, and the administration likes to brag about the percent of employees who participate, so we are pressured to do so. Being as contrary as I am, that's an immediate reason I avoid it.

Most though, I don't see the purpose. I give directly to the charities I support. I have no need to have the UW handle my money and keep a percentage of it for administrative costs. I'd rather give the entire sum to the charities. There have been scandals in the past with the UW keeping a fairly large percentage of the money and generally handling it in an inept way.


----------



## numom499 (Jun 12, 2005)

Because they support Planned Parenthood.


----------



## CallMeMommy (Jun 15, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EFmom*
Most though, I don't see the purpose. I give directly to the charities I support. I have no need to have the UW handle my money and keep a percentage of it for administrative costs. I'd rather give the entire sum to the charities. There have been scandals in the past with the UW keeping a fairly large percentage of the money and generally handling it in an inept way.









ITA


----------



## phathui5 (Jan 8, 2002)

I also give directly to the charities that I support. That way they get my whole donation, rather than paying a middle-man.


----------



## swimswamswum (Oct 26, 2005)

I didn't know people boycotted the United Way until I saw this thread. I see your point about giving to charities directly and skipping administrative costs.

However, I worked at an urban YMCA all through college that gave scholarship memberships to lots of poor kids and their families and it wouldn't have stayed open without United Way funding. Because of this, I always thought of them favorably. Just another perspective.


----------



## pfamilygal (Feb 28, 2005)

I boycott because of the PP connection. I know PP does provide other services as well, but I will not give my money to fund abortions. No way.


----------



## AllyRae (Dec 10, 2003)

I won't support them because my son needed a scholarship in order to get therapy due to SID and mild autism--one of his therapies (speech) had no providers that were in-network within 45 minutes, so Bran's ST asked the United Way for a scholarship for him since they offer that type of thing (that way we would pay what our insurance company's co-pays would have been, and UW would cover some of the rest so we weren't paying $125 an hour). The United Way people called us, listened to our case, and knew that he had developmental issues and I was 8 months pregnant at the time. They told me not only that they wouldn't help us, but if I wanted the "luxury" of therapy for my son, I should get off my pregnant rear and look for a job. Then I asked them if they would be willing to hire a woman who is 8 months pregnant who would need to take some time off for my son's therapies since he's not old enough to drive...I had all of the education they requred, but they had no comment. I wonder if he finally figured out that there's not too many people that would hire an 8 month pregnant woman who would need 3 mornings off a week for autism/SID therapies...

So long story short...I won't support them because the only contact I had with the UW was from a harsh abrasive man who had very little compassion and appeared to have very little love of his job.

(FWIW, the insurance company stepped up and gave us a waiver so they'd cover the deductible...







)


----------



## charmander (Dec 30, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *numom499*
Because they support Planned Parenthood.

I don't give to United Way because they *don't* support Planned Parenthood. Here in WA, at least.

Therefore I donate directly to Planned Parenthood, and skip the middle man.


----------



## BeeandOwlsMum (Jul 11, 2002)

Please remember that there is no debate in Activism. I know no one has debated yet, but I would like for it to stay that way. Share your reasons why you don't support United Way and leave it at that.


----------



## Tuesday (Mar 3, 2003)

I just wanted to mention - I worked briefly for United Way in the province of Ontario (Canada), doing fundraising, and in Canada, at least, you can decide how you want your money to United Way allocated. In fact, from what I learned and saw, it is more economically efficient to donate money to United Way and state your recipients rather than to give money directly to the particular agency or cause. I am _only speaking on behalf of my Canadian experience_ .... but, the reason it is more efficient is our United Way absorbs the administrative costs and passes on a huge percentage of the money to the particular charity. If, at least in Ontario, you pass the money to the individual organization, your donation may be absorbed by higher administrative costs and less money will go to helping who needs it.

When we fill out our annual United Way donation slips, there is a space where you can specifically say which organization gets the money.

I was also told that the Canadian United Way is run in a very different fashion than the U.S. United Way. I just wanted to share my experience for anyone who is reading and Canadian. Thanks.


----------



## NurseLaurie (Jul 14, 2005)

I never thought about United Way (U.S. Version) until I worked for a non-profit health related charity that did not even allow themselves to be listed as a choice for United Way contribution. Their reasoning was that they return between 90 and 95% of every dollar raised to their research and support services. United Way is substantially less than that. After doing some research, I decided my money was best spent going directly to the charities that I wanted to support. SmartMoney magazine rates charities every year (mainstream national charities that is) and United Way is consistently at the bottom of the list due to percentage of administrative costs...


----------



## Unreal (Dec 15, 2002)

When I lived in Indiana (Bloomington), United Way was the most incredible source of help. If they couldn't provide a service, they directed me to the agencies that could help me. They helped me through so much--I don't know what would have happened to us if they hadn't been there.

But I know they aren't like that everywhere.
The United Way here doesn't have anything to do the people who need help--they just collect and hand out funds to other organizations.
Around here, I'd much rather just give funds directly to the organizations that actually offer assistance to indivduals and families.
If I were still in Indiana, I wouldn't hesitate for a second to give them a donation.

So, maybe it isn't a matter of boycotting UW as a single entity, but finding out more information about you local UW and see what you think?
If you get warm fuzzies from them and all their programs, then I'd say donate away.
If they are just a corporate image collecting funds for others (not that that is a bad thing, since I have a feeling people 'trust' UW and might make donations that otherwise wouldn't happen, kwim?) maybe you can find a local group that does give you warm fuzzies


----------



## Alkenny (May 4, 2004)

I just wanted to thank you all for your input!


----------



## Sherra (Jun 27, 2005)

The reason why I do not personally give to the United Way is two fold.

1) They have several years under their belt with big scandals. I don't recall the details but I know of atleast twice I almost gave to them then read about big problems with how they handle their money.

2) Every job I've worked for pushes it really bad. Worse than ANY other charity that I have experienced connected with work. While I can't connect the hard pressure to give at work directly with United Way, it is weird how different jobs that have NO connection to each other had the same HARD SELL to me and the rest of my coworkers. I have zero respect for that and the commonality is suspect to me. I almost feel like I'm forced to contribute..but I resisted and almost had the feeling somehow companies I worked for had an interest in if I gave or not..weird.

There are other charities that are deserving. I give to those.


----------



## LokiPuck (Jan 11, 2003)

I will not give to United Way either. Every job I worked has a had a UW drive in the fall. The pressure to donate is unbelievable, it feels like a shakedown. I have charities that I donate to directly instead, plus I do volunteer work.


----------



## teacup (Nov 12, 2005)

Shakedown and hard sell are apt terms! I used to contract at a big pharma co and it was that way as well. In addition, a friend used to work for UW and she said they were pretty dirty (and bad employers to boot).

Besides, I'm naturally suspicious of a charity that "helps" charities. Sketchy.


----------

